# 240ltr Discus planted tank



## korakot (11 Sep 2012)

Hi, this is my latest tank


Very simple hardscape.

IMG_2176 by kongponsrisiri, on Flickr


First day.

DSC_2284 by kongponsrisiri, on Flickr


Second week.

DSC_2343 by kongponsrisiri, on Flickr


Third week.

DSC_2452 by kongponsrisiri, on Flickr


Tank detail
Size 240 ltrs
Filters:
-Two Eheim 2215 Media: ADA BioRio, Seachem Matrix, Seachem Purigen, Eheim Filter Foams
-All Pond Solutions 1400EF Media: Ceramic ring, Bio Ball
Substrate: ADA Power sand Special S, Tuormaline BC, Bacter 100, Clear Super, Penac P, API First Layer Pure Laterite
 ADA Amazonia new, Amazonia Powder
Light T5 High Output White 10K Bulbs 39Wx4 8hrs/day

Plants:
Cryptocoryne x willisii
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
Glossostigma elatinoides
Echinodorus tenellus
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' 
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia repens
Bucephalandra sp Sintang
Bucephalandra sp. 'Melawi'
Bucephalandra sp. 'Kapit'
Bucephalandra sp. 'Riam Macam'

Thank you,
Korakot.


----------



## foxfish (12 Sep 2012)

Nice! looks like you have all the right kit there mate   
Lots of light though, keep us informed & fingers crossed you don't get any nasty algae..


----------



## 1stgolf (20 Sep 2012)

Great tank. Any close up pictures of the discus?


----------



## creg (26 Sep 2012)

nice to see someone else with one of these tanks they are good for the price. i have the grey cabinet one.


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Sep 2012)

That looks very nice and the Discus look great, would love to see some more pics


----------



## korakot (11 Jan 2013)

My latest picture.


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2013)

Wow your discus has really grown. My discus in my planted tank doesn't seem to grow much. I can only feed them once a day though.


----------



## korakot (11 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> Wow your discus has really grown. My discus in my planted tank doesn't seem to grow much. I can only feed them once a day though.


i feed them with ox heart two to three times a day and they never enough, feed yours fish more mate.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

Stunning tank Korakot  well done


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2013)

I was just looking at this tank on a video clip on the all pond solutions site it's come a long way very nice. Where did you get the black lava rock?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (11 Jan 2013)

For a simple hardscape it looks really nice!


----------



## B7fec (11 Jan 2013)

Great looking tank, well done. Took a look at the others on Flickr...... really nice!


----------



## korakot (18 Jan 2013)

I got some pictures from this tank.
From the side.


----------



## flygja (18 Jan 2013)

Do you have to do a water change everytime you feed them ox heart? I'm afraid to feed my discus ox heart because it clouds the water and makes it smell funny, something filters cannot really get rid of. So I just feed them frozen bloodworms on weekdays and live tubifex on weekends. 

Also, do you inject CO2? It looks like you do, whats the bubble rate? I find my discus become sluggish and fall sick easily if the bubble rate is too high.


----------



## korakot (18 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> Do you have to do a water change everytime you feed them ox heart? I'm afraid to feed my discus ox heart because it clouds the water and makes it smell funny, something filters cannot really get rid of. So I just feed them frozen bloodworms on weekdays and live tubifex on weekends.
> 
> Also, do you inject CO2? It looks like you do, whats the bubble rate? I find my discus become sluggish and fall sick easily if the bubble rate is too high.


 
I got cloudy water just 5mins after feed them,I do 50%water change once a week.
CO2,Yes i do but I never count bubble,i turn it quite hi rate but just for 1-2hrs until drop checker change to light green(almost yellow) then turn it off.My discus look stress and hiding when co2 on too but after 1/2hr when co2 off they will show up and ready for first meal.


----------



## flygja (30 Jan 2013)

Hmm... looks like I have to try ox heart (called beef heart) here. Do you buy ready-made or mix up your own batch with raw ingredients?


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Jan 2013)

I have the same tank with discus too! Fantastic scape!


----------



## whatok (31 Jan 2013)

beautiful fish. beautiful tank. I thought discus were supposed to be a nightmare! You have made it look easy.


----------



## krazypara3165 (31 Jan 2013)

I see you changed the substrate to a lighter colour. Was that to reduce peppering?


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Jan 2013)

Absolutely stunning! All those fish look in fantastic condition too - are you using RO water?


----------



## korakot (2 Feb 2013)

flygja said:


> Hmm... looks like I have to try ox heart (called beef heart) here. Do you buy ready-made or mix up your own batch with raw ingredients?


I bought ready-made from stendker, my discus really love it.



krazypara3165 said:


> I have the same tank with discus too! Fantastic scape!





whatok said:


> beautiful fish. beautiful tank. I thought discus were supposed to be a nightmare! You have made it look easy.


Thank you.



krazypara3165 said:


> I see you changed the substrate to a lighter colour. Was that to reduce peppering?


yes, i take glosso off and put some sand instead.



Gary Nelson said:


> Absolutely stunning! All those fish look in fantastic condition too - are you using RO water?


Thank you, this tank i use 100% tap water.


----------



## korakot (2 Feb 2013)

My latest video.


----------



## Jason Greenslade (2 Feb 2013)

That vid is awesome.  Looks lovely. I see its 240L but can you tell me the dimensions please ?


----------



## Ady34 (2 Feb 2013)

Wow, now that's a lot of fish!
Nice scape.


----------



## Jason Greenslade (2 Feb 2013)

It is indeed.  I was thinking the same and wondering how many were in there .


----------



## korakot (14 Feb 2013)

Jason Greenslade said:


> That vid is awesome. Looks lovely. I see its 240L but can you tell me the dimensions please ?


100x50x50cm



Ady34 said:


> Wow, now that's a lot of fish!
> Nice scape.





Jason Greenslade said:


> It is indeed. I was thinking the same and wondering how many were in there .


Actually, i think too...
the reason is before i set this tank i got 4 fish tanks and after this one set then i have no time to look after other tanks so i have to put all my fishes into this tank

here latest one


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2013)

Wow, theres so many fish in there


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Wow, theres so many fish in there


Getting a little over crowed in there no?


----------



## korakot (21 Apr 2013)

Hi,
Now i've changed the scape due to lack of maintenance

Use sand as substrate and i'm going to plant the plants on Lava rock not on the substrate.



use fishing line tie Hygrophila Pinnatifida to the rocks and put some Hydrocotyle sp. Japan in the hole.


----------



## bridgey_c (21 Apr 2013)

Looks fantastic Korakot.. I love discus in planted tanks and this will be stunning as it grows over time.. Looking forward to more pics!!

I am not an expert but I buy a whole Ox heart for £5 from the local butcher and its enough to last months and months. I used to buy the pre-made stuff but I too found it almost dissolved when I put it in the tank. When you are feeding juvi discus 4 or 5 times a day it can soon impact the water. I now buy a whole heart and after cutting all the bad bits off it I cut it into smallish 3cm cubes and freeze them. When you want to feed the fish just take one out and rub it down a medium/small sized cheese grater. You wont get any tiny pieces and you if you turn the filter off for two minutes you wont get one single piece uneaten. I do the same with frozen mussels and prawns, although I chop these with a knife. I also mix the feed up with chopped peas, spinach, garlic etc as and when I feel like.

It took the missus a while to accept chunks of beef heart in the freezer though... good job she doesn't see me hacking the huge heart into bits on the kitchen side!



Oh yeah... and If I fail to clean the cheese grater properly... that doesn't go down too well either...haha


----------



## macek.g (21 Apr 2013)

Interesting hardscape for discus


----------



## Kogre (30 Apr 2013)

Might be too soon to expect much but how's the growth looking?


----------



## alanyusupov (28 May 2013)

Hi Korakot
I find out some nice pic for you


----------



## korakot (3 Jun 2013)

Thank you Alan for nice picture!!

And thank you for Twinstar


it's made my tank look a bit more like the picture that you post


----------



## Lindy (3 Jun 2013)

What on earth is that? It looks so cool i want one before i even know what it's for!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (3 Jun 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> What on earth is that? It looks so cool i want one before i even know what it's for!


I was thinking the same thing but looking at the Twinstar website I'm guessing its just an ozone generator. The site was pretty evasive about what it actually did or how it did it. I'm sure Mr. Korakot will let us know and put us out of our gadget envy.


----------



## Kogre (3 Jun 2013)

How's your tank looking now?


----------



## ian_m (3 Jun 2013)

Descriptions here, careful this sites root triggered my anti-virus about a Trojan loading.
TWINSTAR

Doesn't really help what an earth it does, other than reduce your wallet size.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (3 Jun 2013)

I tell you what, the bit that sticks on the outside of the tank looks like an iPod with a massive power button... do you think it could be a prototype of an iCeg: massively increases CO2 injection and ferts while simultaneously reducing lighting?


----------



## alanyusupov (3 Jun 2013)

Is more information here
http://blog.naver.com/twinstarnano


----------



## alzak (6 Jun 2013)

korakot said:


> Thank you Alan for nice picture!!
> 
> And thank you for Twinstar
> 
> ...


 


Hi Can you share bit more info of what this "twinstar" is ??

Also which plants do you used on your stones ??


----------



## oldbloke (6 Jun 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Stunning tank Korakot  well done


Seconded.


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Jul 2013)

alzak said:


> Hi Can you share bit more info of what this "twinstar" is ??
> 
> Also which plants do you used on your stones ??


Hi Alzak

Here is more information now about product

Twinstar

Regards
Alan


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Jul 2013)

Will be interesting to hear your opinion on Twinstar.


----------



## foxfish (13 Jul 2013)

I put up this thread although we are still non the wiser!	Twinstar..what is it? | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Achintya (13 Jul 2013)

* Discus in a planted aquarium:*

Without any doubt, planted tank is one the beautiful looking of any kind of tanks. Many of us love to keep planted tank. It’s nice to see some awesome planted aquarium. It’s a great feelings when one keep beautiful discus in a planted tank. Especially when we see beautiful planted tank with discus we are amazed to see this beauty. Let me assume that you also keep planted tank. Now for the first time you want to keep discus in your planted. Ok, don’t worry. You can keep discus if you know some tricks about them.


_i) Different types of discus that you can keep in a planted tank:_

You have to be choosy enough for different strain of discus in a planted tank. You can’t choose all types of discus in a planted tank. Let me assume that you have a beautiful planted set up. But you keep some peepering prone or such type of discus. I see many planted experts keeping discus in their tanks but they keep juvenile and peepering discus. I feel very sad to see this. So to avoid this you can keep all turquoise strain, leopard, snakeskin, san merah, blue diamond etc.


You know planted tank can be classified of 2 different types. One is low-tech set up with DIY CO2, DIY substrate, low-medium light etc. keeping discus in this type of set up is comparatively easier.one can keep adult discus in this low-tech set up after 4-5 months of set up. Once the tank is settled well and tends to mature then you can keep them.


Other type of set up is high-tech planted tank with pressurised CO2 system, branded substrate, high light, proper dosing etc. keeping discus in this type of set up is little tricky. A branded substrate can cause problem for discus. In addition, due to high light, dosing, CO2 your discus can be stressed. So to avoid this what’s the option? The only option is to keep adult discus settling in this type of environment. I know many planted discus keepers who keep adult discus in a temporary planted set up and if a discus is settled enough then only they can transfer that discus to the main planted tank. But in your case I like to say that keep 4-4.5 inch+ (at least) discus. As you know adult discus is having more resistance power, so it will not be too much problem. Also one thing that I like to suggest you, In case of hi-tech planted set up please keep discus once tank is fully matured. During set up time there can be some fluctuation of water parameters which is hazardous to discus. You may say that in many cases I see lots of other strain of discus housing in a hi-tech planted tank. In most of the cases those discus are kept in this set up for a better video or picture purpose.



_ii) Fish size you’ll choose for this type of tank:_
Keeping discus in a planted aquarium is not like keeping discus in other types of tank. In other type of tanks you can easily keep and successfully raise 2-.25 inch discus. But for planted tank I suggest you to keep adult discus. As we all know adult discus can adapt more than juveniles. So keeping 4 inch plus discus is a very option for a planted tank. Since you use pressurised CO2 (for high-tech set up), we’ll often find juveniles are stressed or often goes top level of water. Discus demands more oxygen and in case of juveniles they need more than adult. That’s one of the reasons to choose adult discus in a planted tank.Also you know that discus will live better in a group. So keeping a batch of 4 inch size discus will be no problem for you.


----------



## Kogre (23 Jul 2013)

Achintya said:


> _ i) Different types of discus that you can keep in a planted tank:_
> 
> You have to be choosy enough for different strain of discus in a planted tank. You can’t choose all types of discus in a planted tank. Let me assume that you have a beautiful planted set up. But you keep some peepering prone or such type of discus. I see many planted experts keeping discus in their tanks but they keep juvenile and peepering discus. I feel very sad to see this. So to avoid this you can keep all turquoise strain, leopard, snakeskin, san merah, blue diamond etc.


 
Sorry for misunderstanding as clearly English isn't your first language (but you did a great job and it makes for an interesting read) but does the quoted statement mean it is better to stick to one strain/colour strain of discus?


----------



## Achintya (23 Jul 2013)

ya English is not my 1st language.

i mean for a planted discus tank if anybody chooses strain like all turquoise strain, leopard, snakeskin, san merah, blue diamond etc. then he/she can't find peepering of those discus.a discus with peepering doesn't look good.


----------



## flygja (24 Jul 2013)

I have 4 discus 3.5 - 4 inch discus in my high-tech planted tank. Like you said, bright lights, CO2 injection, branded substrate. At first the discus were curious and they swam all around the tank. Within a few days they became reclusive, always looking for a place to hide. I think either the lights were too strong, or the other choice of fish in the tank, Congo tetra, were spooking them out. It was a really stupid mistake to mix discus and Congos. 

CO2 injection was also an issue. I think too much CO2 led to the death of one discus. The other fish (congos, cardinal tetras and cories) were fine. No gasping at the surface or anything. Once CO2 goes too high the discus start turning black and becoming lethargic, eventually stop eating. 

Space might have been an issue also. One of the discus bullied two others to death, then he also died (suspected due to CO2). My planted tank had too much hardscape I think.


----------



## Kogre (24 Jul 2013)

Oh I see, you mean peppering.  I understand what you're talking about now.

I'm thinking about having a high tech planted setup.  I don't think I'll add discus until the tank has matured though, giving it at least six months until everything has settled.  I also think I may refrain from high concentrations of CO2 just before discus are in the tank, and potentially reducing intensity/photo period when they're in to avoid having them shy away.

Sorry about your losses *flygja*.


----------



## Christian Walker (24 Jul 2013)

I love the changes you have made to this, and the dimensions of this tank are similar to what I will be going for so I am quite encouraged at the results I might be able to achieve.  Love the Discus too !


----------



## miuYH (8 Oct 2013)

Love the lava rock!

Would you happen to know what the lava rock is called?


----------



## Bhu (28 Sep 2014)

Ha ha the video makes me laugh way too busy for discus. 2 groups of 3 discus either ends huddled together laying low looking at all the commotion and frantic movements of so many small fish... I can just hear their thoughts... "What the f**k!" Ha ha bless them. I'm so glad to see them all out swimming as a shoal in the picture that followed... Stunning set up!


----------

